# Another spalted poplar pot



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 28, 2013)

Glass over camo glass

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/spalted2f_zpse2e62a43.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/spalted2e_zps16d3f53e.jpg


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet turn. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet pot but you gotta show us the bottom also!!


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice looking pot, nice finish as well.

Roy


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 28, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet pot but you gotta show us the bottom also!!



Whoops...LOL.

This pot does not like it's rear photo'd...heck of a time getting a decent pick.

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/0cf1d973-8eb0-4ad8-961b-01cf00bdb7c2_zps901edd86.jpg


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet lookin pot


----------

